# Kicker IX406 Amp Repair



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

Hey guys, been a while since I've been on here. I picked up this 6 channel kicker impulse ix406 from a pawnshop for 30 bucks since it was going into protect mode, but his test bench was pretty sketchy.

I tested it out and everything is fine except the FR channel is distorted. Anything specific I should check? Do these amps have common issues? I already looked over the main board and the preamp board and didn't find any obvious problems.

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

No love for the kicker 6 channel???


----------

